# Screen and Audio Capture



## Smikes77 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hey all, I need some help.

I am writing music for a couple of feature films and the director wants me to upload clips so he can give me feedback on what I’ve written. The way I’m currently doing it, is this:

export the audio
Import into da Vinci resolve
Sync music to the video clip

This is really time consuming and a pain especially as it’s almost wall to wall music. I am running Cubase 9.5 as I don’t want to update half way through a project.

is there a way for me to capture the audio and video at the same time? I would like to just press play in Cubase and it capture the audio and video and then I can just upload that.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jan 30, 2021)

You could use a software like OBS to record your screen, you just need to capture your ASIO output as well. If anything I'm sure you can deal with that part using VB-Audio.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm using a combination of OBS and reastream (Reaper plugin), and it seems to work really well for this!


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 30, 2021)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> You could use a software like OBS to record your screen, you just need to capture your ASIO output as well. If anything I'm sure you can deal with that part using VB-Audio.


What’s VB-Audio? Will OBS capture the asio as well as the video?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jan 30, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> What’s VB-Audio? Will OBS capture the asio as well as the video?







__





VB-Audio VoiceMeeter Banana


VoiceMeeter Banana, the Advanced Virtual Audio Mixer by V.Burel




vb-audio.com





I believe you can't directly record ASIO output in OBS. If not someone correct me.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 30, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Hey all, I need some help.
> 
> I am writing music for a couple of feature films and the director wants me to upload clips so he can give me feedback on what I’ve written. The way I’m currently doing it, is this:
> 
> ...


Are you on a mac by any chance? There are lots of simple, cheap, and very NON-time consuming ways if so, and the video format conversion tool mentioned below is free...

If for by any chance you are this is the fastest way to go by a longshot... I've tried Screenflow and a few other popular ways to screen record, this is faster, and more importantly it's set-it-and-forget-it..

Quicktime lets you screen record, you can then use _Loopback_ to route audio straight into Quicktime. Loopback allows you to route everything directly into Quicktime, no separate audio files needed... No editing necessary.

QT will also remember that setting as long as you don't change them again, meaning you can just launch Quicktime next time you need to and create a new screen recording with no extra steps. (This would require you leaving the Loopback device enabled, which Loopback does by default. You can remove it at any point later.)

You can even delete pieces of video in Quicktime. It's not elegant, but if there's a few minutes in the beginning or end you need to get rid of it's dead easy... (CMD+Y opens the QT time display). You'll see braces, just select the section you want to remove, hit delete, done... You can even narrate/talk over it over it if you need to... I do this all the time if I'm testing software and need to capture a bug. It beats the hell out of using an editor, and the quality's identical.

If you need convert to another format that's easy too... (And free, and Windows compatible).. Just grab the latest version of https://handbrake.fr/downloads.php (Handbrake). You can have it batch convert a bunch of files to MP4 (or other formats) by clicking 'add to queue'... This would let you do all of your screen recordings in one shot, then convert them to another format if they needed something other than .mov

If you're on Windows I'm not sure if there's an equivalent workflow... Seems like there should be but not sure what that would look like..


----------



## brek (Jan 30, 2021)

I use MediaER to swap the audio in the original video file. Super simple.

It used to be free, but now is $17:








ER Media ToolKit Essentials - AudioSpot - CreativeTools


Swift *ProRes/*DNxHD/H264 limited media handling tools. * Authorization requires a free iLok.com account. Please read our Terms of Use statement carefully before placing an order.




audiospot-creativetools.com





You can also do this with the old version of Quicktime Pro.

Edit: I could see how this wouldn't work on a feature if you're just sending short cues.

The trick with screen recording is always going to be to capture the audio. Voicemeeter Banana on Windows is good for this sort of thing. I wouln't recommend using it as the primary audio device in Cubase, but it's easy enough to toggle back and forth. 

Another paid program, but I like SnagIt for screen recording.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 30, 2021)

brek said:


> I use MediaER to swap the audio in the original video file. Super simple.
> 
> It used to be free, but now is $17:
> 
> ...


Scratch that... You can add audio in QT 10, but you can't strip the old audio out. If you could capture a synced audio file then you could just do a silent QT screen recording and drag the audio onto the QT video screen.. But that raises the same issue you bring up... You'd have to have some kind of way of syncing audio playback and starting the video capture at the same time...

The way I described above eliminates that exact issue... No need to synch anything after the fact once you set Loopback as the audio source in QT. Just make a new screen recording (Cntrl+CMD+N), click set the loopback device as the audio source and you're done.. Al you have to do is screen record your session... If you need to talk over it you just add you mic as an input source in Loopback's preferences, then you can start and stop the session, talk over it, all in real time..


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 31, 2021)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> I believe you can't directly record ASIO output in OBS. If not someone correct me.


You can, that depends on the ASIO driver. FL's generic ASIO driver can be used for that (it is installed with the demo and is contained in a extra package, so you can deinstall the demo).


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2021)

For my modest needs Movavi Screen Capture Studio works fine, and produces good quality mp4. And yes it records asio output from Cubase


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 31, 2021)

Screenflow is king for Mac.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 31, 2021)

I use OBS on pc


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 31, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I use OBS on pc


I have downloaded this to try it out, and it captures the video great, but not the audio. I have chosen my Fireface in the options but not sure why it isn`t working. Any ideas?


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 31, 2021)

I should also thank everyone for their help and input. Much appreciated! (btw I`m on pC)


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 1, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> I have downloaded this to try it out, and it captures the video great, but not the audio. I have chosen my Fireface in the options but not sure why it isn`t working. Any ideas?


It might be called "desktop audio" 

In my cause I actually have an input on my interface called monitor


----------

